# Dont Shoot At Hard Objects!



## pardus (Oct 4, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc"]YouTube - Guy hit in head with .50 caliber ricochet[/ame]


----------



## tova (Oct 4, 2007)

What did it do, ricochet back at him? Weird....


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2007)

Happened to me once with an air rifle, I got hit in the temple with the slug after shooting at a fence post.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 4, 2007)

poxed luckey...


----------



## DDSSDV (Oct 4, 2007)

I was shooting armor piercing rounds from a 50 at a tank. Had one bounce back and hit my LT in the leg. He walked over and said "Ya need to watch where ya shooting that thing" and dropped the bullet into my hand. Still have it...somewheres.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW thats cool!

It was was him I would of kept it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you hear the thud, when it hit his melon??

Sounded pretty hollow.

Just my opinion.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Did you hear the thud, when it hit his melon??
> 
> Sounded pretty hollow.
> 
> Just my opinion.



Ear muffs...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Ear muffs...



Phew!!  I was gonna say that had to hurt.. BIG TIME if it hit is skull...

Thanks Pardus


----------



## formerBrat (Oct 9, 2007)

i remember seeing that either awhile back and showing it to a couple buddies...but just thinking this guy had to have needed a briefs swap...


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Phew!!  I was gonna say that had to hurt.. BIG TIME if it hit is skull...
> 
> Thanks Pardus



No worries, I knew that ear muff sound recognition course would come in handy someday lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> No worries, I knew that ear muff sound recognition course would come in handy someday lol




I bow to the master.......:confused::confused:

I just got through all 30 pages of Marauder's case study.... I am SMOKED...:eek::eek:


----------



## 91stSPS (Nov 11, 2007)

Guess Darwin wasn't ready to claim him just yet!!


----------



## P. Beck (Nov 16, 2007)

Was shooting 73mm RR (anybody else remember those?) from the prone on range 44 back in 1980.  Hit the road-wheel on a M113 hulk at about 150yds.

On impact, the round detonated and the aluminum fuze assembly came straight back at me and impacted the sand right under my chin.  I didn't even have time to shit myself, it happened so fast.

Dug it out of the dirt. It was a light, blast-formed lozenge about as big around as a silver dollar and as thick as my finger.  Had the green paint from the road-wheel impressed into the front like it had been painted there. Carried it around in my pocket as a good luck piece for years. Still got it at home somewhere.


----------



## pardus (Nov 16, 2007)

Cool story!


----------

